# Quick Protein



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

Any protein suggestions? I am at work and from what all of you have told me, I should be eating protein with my oats. If I have forgotten powder or eggs and meats, whats a good alternative?

I was told bars are a no-no, so Im sort of stuck.  

..just ate my oats and now I feel a bit guilty


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 11, 2004)

Can't you bring the above mentioned sources of protein to work.  I have had shakes and eggs whites at work...fast and easy to eat.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2004)

Cottage cheese
Peanut butter
Tuna
Sardines
Brewer's/Nutritional yeast

Just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## Akateros (May 11, 2004)

Keep a stock of protein powder and cans of tuna in your bottom drawer. Don't forget the can opener (MAN that sucks!) or rinsing out your shaker cup. There ya go. Always prepared. Be kind, and if you have to drain your tuna in a shared area, flush out the sink with hot water.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

Cool thanks guys. I will definetely bring that stuff to work

But I was sort of hoping for suggestions for right now 

Ive got nothing else with me to eat that is a source of protein, so I was sort of wondering what I could find to eat. I ate my oats and I realized that Im outta food!

Maybe I'll go in the other room and steal some pistachios. Or run to 7-Eleven and grab some cottage cheese.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2004)

Cottage Cheese


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

nice 

 thanks Iain!


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2004)

cottage cheese, some nuts and beef jerky will work too.


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

7 Eleven usually has hard boiled eggs - but only 2 in a container so that won't get you too far.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> cottage cheese, some nuts and beef jerky will work too.



I eat jerky sometimes on a long road trip, but it's so damned salty.  I would eat it sparingly.  We get too much salt in our diets as is.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 13, 2004)

Soy nuts have a lot of protein in them.  I heard it is not the best protein though.


----------



## ah1 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spottieottie *_
> Soy nuts have a lot of protein in them.  I heard it is not the best protein though.



A little more info on soy protein at the end of this post. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=645759#645759


----------



## Spottieottie (May 14, 2004)

holy shit I had no idea well at least she is a girl I can't stand the taste of it.


----------



## timt (May 14, 2004)

If you can eat a candy bar at your desk there should be no reason to not have a protein bar. I would feel free to eat a bar at work and if it comes up again talk to HR because your boss can not control your diet, unless you are having the 3 martini lunch MMM MMM sounds good glad its friday.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 14, 2004)

ummm timt. 
Ive got no clue that the heck your talking about.


----------



## timt (May 14, 2004)

"I was told bars are a no-no, so Im sort of stuck."

I thought you were talking about at work, must be talking about diet, they are better then nothing though. Bars are definatly better then this brownie I am eating now.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 14, 2004)




----------



## timt (May 14, 2004)




----------



## timt (May 14, 2004)

this could be something for you to bring for lunch, if you can get past the slime


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

spam is nasty dude, even though in the islands it is a staple in many meals


----------



## timt (May 14, 2004)

I have BBQ spam in my cupboard and haven't been able to bring myself to eat it yet. been there 2 years they say it has a 15 year self life.


----------



## BobtheBuilder (May 23, 2004)

Dude, I blend up a couple cans of tuna with some milk.  About seventy grams of quick, good protein.


----------



## ilmartelo (May 23, 2004)

why should you not eat protein bars?  i have trouble getting enough protein with my meals, and the shakes taste horrendous.   i usually have 1-2 met-rx meal replacement bars a day (34g protein, 24 carbs).  without that i would be getting way too low protein.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 23, 2004)

carborite chocolate flavored protein drinks
not all protein shakes taste bad

150 calories
sat fat 0.5
cholesterol 0 mg
total carbs 8 g
dietary fiber 5 g
net carbs 3 g
sugars 0 g
protein 24 g

tastes great!


----------



## Spottieottie (May 23, 2004)

protein powder isn't as expensive as the bars.  There are about 80 servings in the gnc whey protein I buy for $30.  Doesn't taste bad at all especially with peanut butter.  I have the chocolate flavor.


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

Here is thread describing more information pertaining to protein

Protein Information


----------

